# Rare chestnut tree in northern Ohio no longer a state secret



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

SANDUSKY, Ohio -- The state is letting out a seven-year-old secret. And it's a big deal for tree experts. Click for photo gallery

More...


----------

